# expressing frustration



## Juuuergen

What are some words to express frustration in Japanese? Basically I want to know the equivalents of "Damn!" or "Shoot!" or "Shit!" Both vulgar and not-so-vulgar expressions would be appreciated.


----------



## HelloAzura

I think 悔しい, クソっ, チクショー can be used to express the emotion.
The first one is not-so-vulgar but the other 2 are vulgar ones and girls rarely use them.


----------



## lammn

Juuuergen said:


> What are some words to express frustration in Japanese? Basically I want to know the equivalents of "Damn!" or "Shoot!" or "Shit!" Both vulgar and not-so-vulgar expressions would be appreciated.


 
まったく！(not vulgar)
くそ！(vulgar )
畜生(ちくしょう)！ (vulgar )

I'm afraid the above interjections are used not just to express frustration, but also anger, irritation, contempt, and disappointment, depending on the context.

To express frustration, I saw native Japanese write the following:

*〇*|*￣*|＿

It is actually 顔文字, and is equivalent to orz for English native-speakers.
If you still don't know what I am talking about, you may check the pictures in the following site:
http://a-menbers.hp.infoseek.co.jp/


----------



## Strutter

As a suggestion;

バカヤロー！

Actually, you don't need someone to talk with. I mean, you can say this one as if to yourself. Beat frustration, shouting out.


----------



## lammn

Strutter said:


> バカヤロー！
> 
> Actually, you don't need someone to talk with. I mean, you can say this one as if to yourself. Beat frustration, shouting out.


 
That is interesting! I didn't know that it could be spoken to oneself.

Is this expression only used by male?
I can't imagine a lady a to speak in such a manner...


----------



## Strutter

> That is interesting! I didn't know that it could be spoken to oneself.
> 
> Is this expression only used by male?
> I can't imagine a lady a to speak in such a manner...


I can't recommend... But of course anyone can use.

If I say one more thing, this kind of バカヤロー is shouted NOT to them and yourself,  but just to frustration.


----------



## lammn

I see. Thank you Strutter!


----------



## almostfreebird

http://image.search.yahoo.co.jp/search?rkf=2&ei=UTF-8&p=女子プロレスラー
These women like to shout "ばかやろ～”、　”このやろ～” or　”ぶっ殺す”,  actually they're really dangerous, once a famous comedian(male) challenged one of them jokingly and got his ribs broken.


----------



## lammn

almostfreebird said:


> http://image.search.yahoo.co.jp/search?rkf=2&ei=UTF-8&p=女子プロレスラー
> These women like to shout "ばかやろ～”、　”このやろ～” or　”ぶっ殺す”, actually they're really dangerous, once a famous comedian(male) challenged one of them jokingly and got his ribs broken.


 
Those female wrestlers look very mannish, don't you think?

By the way, under what circumstances do they shout ばかやろ～、このやろ～ or ぶっ殺す?


----------



## Flaminius

なんだよ (literally "What is it?") is another non-vulgar expression.  Note that the /n/ is noticeably longer for expressing frustration than for a simple question.


----------



## almostfreebird

lammn said:


> By the way, under what circumstances do they shout ばかやろ～、このやろ～ or ぶっ殺す?



They usually use these expressions to provoke their opponents, or maybe just to get it out of their system, or stir their spirit.

Anyway they are very bad expressions.


----------

